# Welsjagd



## posengucker (10. August 2005)

Hallo,

nach langer Planung ist es endlich soweit. Der Rob und ich werden von heute Nachmittag bis Montag unseren Welsspot belagern.

Hauptsächlich wollen wir wieder Bojen spannen, da Grundfischerei dzt. in eine Materialschlacht ausartet.

Drückt uns die Daumen, daß alles so wird, wie wir uns das seit langem vorstellen und erträumen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (10. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

passt werner:m ich bin schon voll heiss.alle akkus aufgeladen,die köder hergerichtet und voll motiviert:q
6 tage nonstopwelsfischen,oida da muss ja was gehen:m
die kamera hab ich auch bereit und alles beinander.
freu mich schon!
also liebe boardies,dann bis nächste woche#h
lg rob


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Wünsche EUCH beiden viel Spass & Erfolg die 5 Tage...bin gespannt auf  denn Bericht  danach.
Bis die Tage dann...

Pssst:* Blutegel im Gepäck hoffe ich...!?!? *


----------



## HD4ever (10. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> 6 tage nonstopwelsfischen,oida da muss ja was gehen:m



drück euch die Daumen !!!!  #6
freu mich schon auf die ganzen Bilder ....   :m


----------



## Reisender (10. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Mal gut das ich Zeit habe !!! 5 x 24 std.= 120 std. Film.....und das alles mit Waller #6 #6 #6 |wavey: viel glück ihr beiden....|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Supporter (10. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Fette Beute,Jungs,und immer schön die Cam. bereit halten.Petri&Wedder |wavey:


----------



## stockfisch (10. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Hallo ihr zwei, 

wünsch Euch beiden viel Spass und Glück .. wär eigentlich gern selbst dabei .. naja, fangts was gscheits :m


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (11. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Hallo Leute#h !

Heute Vormittags erreichte mich eine sms von Rob u. Werner, heute morgen früh 09:30 ein Waller mit 124cm u. 15 kg#6 , net schlecht die Burschen:q !
mfg.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Na dann halt ich das doch mal im auge - wünsch euch schnur und kurbelbruch!:m


----------



## südlicht (11. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Hört sich ja schon mal gut an :q Hoffe es geht weiter so für die Beiden #6


----------



## stockfisch (11. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

sehr sehr fein .. super .. hoffe es geht so weiter und es gibt nette Photos


----------



## HD4ever (12. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*



			
				MaHaTawaNa schrieb:
			
		

> heute morgen früh 09:30 ein Waller mit 124cm u. 15 kg#6 ,



Astrein !!!!
die wissen wie es geht und kennen die richtigen Stellen ....   #v
vielleicht toppen sies ja noch ! |bla:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*



			
				MaHaTawaNa schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute#h !
> 
> Heute Vormittags erreichte mich eine sms von Rob u. Werner, heute morgen früh 09:30 ein Waller mit 124cm u. 15 kg#6 , net schlecht die Burschen:q !
> mfg.



feiner STREICH zum Auftakt...! & der Biss um Uhrzeit wird auch wieder für Stoff sorgen im AB...!
Frag doch bitte noch nach dem Köder & ob SIE die Blutegel dabei haben...???
Hab die Handynummer von rob verhunzt#q


----------



## Köfispotter (15. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Jetzt gehts in die heiße Endphase *g*

Wünsche den Leuten noch eine Schlaflose Nacht, auf das die Bissanzeiger nie verstummen


----------



## Klausi2000 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Rob, ich hoffe du meldest dich umgehend wenn du wieder da bist ... 

Schönes Wetter hab ihr ja gerade nicht:



> Bei bedecktem Himmel regnet es häufig und auch intensiv. Der Wind weht mäßig aus Nordwest. Frühtemperaturen um 13, Höchsttemperaturen um 15 oder 16 Grad.
> Quelle: http://www.zamg.ac.at



Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## rob (15. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

hallo leute#h
bin gerade völlig durchnässt und müde wieder in wien angekommen.
so ein ansitz geht schon auf die substanz
gestern nacht kam der wettersturz und es hat dauern stark geregnet.
vielen dank für eure netten daumendrücker:m
leider haben der pogu und ich nur diesen einen wels am ersten morgen fangen können
bisse haben wir zwar immer wieder verteilt auf einige tages/nachtzeiten gehabt,aber leider haben die alle wieder kurz danach ausgelassen.denke das auch viele kleinen umhergezogen sind.2 wirklich gute hammerbisse gingen auch ins leere.
erwartet haben wir uns sicher mehr fisch,aber das gehört auch zum welsfischen.
werde morgen noch einen ausführlicheren report mit wie was wo einstellen.schöne fotos haben wir auch von unserem einen wels gemacht.
15 kilo ist für uns schon sehr gut,aber wir werden sicher beide noch unseren donauriesen fangen.davon sind wir überzeugt:m:q
die grossen werden wir auch noch finden und suchen tun wir sie schon ganz intensiv.
ich leg mich jetzt ins bettle...guade nocht!
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## südlicht (16. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Hai, Ihr Großwildjäger! :q 

Auch wenn es bei dem Einen geblieben ist, denke ich doch, dass ihr euren Spaß hattet. Und freu mich auf den Bericht und die BIlder...  

Beim nächsten Mal sind dann die Riesen dran 

Tight lines, Eric :m


----------



## Achim_68 (16. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> feiner STREICH zum Auftakt...! & der Biss um Uhrzeit wird auch wieder für Stoff sorgen im AB...!
> Frag doch bitte noch nach dem Köder & ob SIE die Blutegel dabei haben...???
> Hab die Handynummer von rob verhunzt#q



Blutegel sind auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## Soxl (16. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Hoi Rob #h 

Wäre - wie vorab gesms't - gerne zu Euch raufgetuckert... Aber erstens kommt es anders...  |rolleyes  ...zweitens nicht avisierter Familienbesuch aus dem fernen Zillertal - da konnt ich mich schlecht für zwei Tage loseisen  #c 

Hab's dann nur auf zwei kurze Spinnsessions an die Donau ein paar km unter Euch geschafft - immerhin sprang dabei der erste Fisch auf Spinnköder dieses Jahr raus, ein 59er Schied...

Schade dass bei Euch nix mehr ging nach dem tollen Anfang - trotzdem habt Ihr wieder gezeigt wie's geht  #6 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## posengucker (16. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Hallo,

unser Ansitz begann sehr vielversprechend. Schon beim Ausbringen der 3. Boje begann eine bereits gespannte Boje ordentlich zu zucken. Wir überlegten kurz, sofort wieder ans Ufer zu paddeln, brachten die Boje jedoch in Rekordzeit aus. Wie sich noch zeigen sollte, dürfte dies das Werk der kleinen Waller (< 50 cm) sein, da solche Attacken auf die Köder regelmäßig zu beobachten waren. Die Boje verschwand für 2 Sekunden und tauchte sofort wieder auf und die Tauwürmer wurden immer weniger bzw. immer kürzer.

Nachdem die erste Nacht bzw. der erste Morgen vorüber waren, besprachen Rob und ich die Lage als ich aus dem Augenwinkel sah, dass Robs Pose abgetaucht war und nur mehr eine Schaumkrone an dieser Stelle zu sehen war. Rob hob die Rute an und der Wels hing am Circle-Hook. Anfangs ließ er sich gemächlich herankurbeln, jedoch im Uferbereich stellte sich der Wels als sportlich heraus. Mit in Halbkreis gekrümmer Rute sprang Rob zu mir ins Boot und los ging die Fahrt. Das Boot dreht sich abprubt um 180 Grad und der Wels zog immer wieder Schnur von der fast geschlossenen Bremse. Da das Wasser sehr klar war, konnten wir den Wels ca 1 Meter unter der Oberfläche schön beobachten. Nach dem obligatorischen Abklopfen hob ich den bis jetzt schwersten Wels aus AW ins Boot. Die Freude war groß und wir machten und demenstprechend Hoffnungen für die nächsten Tage.

Doch die Aktivität am Wasser und die Zupfer der Welskinder wurden weniger und weniger. Doch wir hielten durch und fischten brav weiter auf die Uriane. Bis auf die 2 bereits erwähnten guten Bisse tat sich leider nichts mehr.

Als Köder waren am Start: Tintenfisch (frisch und stinkig) in Kombi mit Tauwurm und Blutegel; 3 Lauben an 1 Haken;  1 größerer Brachse; 1 große Krake; Leber in Streifen; 8 Krakenhaxen;
Am letzten Abend haben wir alle Köder, die übrig geblieben waren zu Rubby-Dubby verarbeitet und angefüttert. Die Krebse hatten ein Festmahl.

Gratulation an Rob, der dem Titel Wallerkönig von AW immer näher rückt .

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (18. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

so und jetzt gibt es die fotos von dem burschen.
morgen werd ich es kurz mal mit kunstködern versuchen,schau mer mal:m
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

schöner Wels - schöne pics ! :m
viel Glück mit den Kustködern !


----------



## stockfisch (18. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Hallo Rob,

Super Fisch, sehr fein :m.. ich glaub ich muss auch wieder mal 'wallern' gehn


----------



## SchwalmAngler (18. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Wow, ein klase Fisch den Ihr da erwischt habt. :m
Ein dickes Petri an Euch.

Ich kann Euch nur beneiden. Versuche schon eine ganze Zeit lang einen Wels hier in .de zu fangen. Bin schon hunderte von Kilometern quer durch deutschland gefahren aber an keinem Gewässer war es mir vergönnt gewesen einen Waller an den Haken zu bekommen. :c


----------



## richard (18. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Servus Rob!

Na kräftiges PH zum Traumfisch!  Bei uns in Abwinden haben die Welse Leber und Tauwürmer noch konsequent gemieden. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass der Geko schon heftigst an neuen Taktiken arbeitet. Den größten Teil unseres Reviers haben wir immerhin schon ausgelotet. Bin diesen Sommer wegen der Diss nicht wirklich intensiv zum Fischen gekommen; aber 2006 wird das sicher anders! 
Ritschie


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Als Köder waren am Start: Tintenfisch (frisch und stinkig) in Kombi mit Tauwurm und Blutegel; 3 Lauben an 1 Haken; 1 größerer Brachse; 1 große Krake; Leber in Streifen; 8 Krakenhaxen;
> Am letzten Abend haben wir alle Köder, die übrig geblieben waren zu Rubby-Dubby verarbeitet und angefüttert. Die Krebse hatten ein Festmahl.
> 
> Gratulation an Rob, der dem Titel Wallerkönig von AW immer näher rückt .
> ...



Das liest sich ja wie eine Essen/Grillliste für eins der Treffen vom AB...!:m

Spaß beiseite... 
Hauptsache IHR 2 hattet eine schöne Zeit#6
& Petri zum Urian rob
|wavey:


----------



## rob (19. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

ja mit unseren gewässern hier haben wir wirklich glück was den wels angeht.
das beste ist das sich die wenigsten den aufwand antun
auch in vielen teichen schwimmen bei uns wahre giganten.ich selber fisch aber nur im strom auf die burschen.das ist noch einen tick verrückter:q
na ich glaub wir müssen mal über ein ab welsfischen nachdenken:m
lg an euch alle aus wien
rob


----------



## Dorschi (19. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Hallo Rob! Petri heil zu diesem schönen Fisch.
Was war denn der erfolgbringende Köder?
Ich hätte ja auch mal Lust auf so einen Giganten, aber hab leider zu wenig Zeit, um mich 3 Tage anzusetzen.
Beste Grüße von der sich langsam zum Wallergewässer entwickelnden Saale.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> ja mit unseren gewässern hier haben wir wirklich glück was den wels angeht.
> :q
> na ich glaub wir müssen mal über ein ab welsfischen nachdenken:m
> lg an euch alle aus wien
> rob




na rob #hdann denk doch mal zu Ende & sag wann es losgeht...|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Drohne (26. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

_Servus Hechthunter21!_

Bitte etwas Geduld, der Rob schläft schon, ist vom Wallerjagen sicherlich noch etwas erschöpft.:q :q :q !

Gelegentlich wird heftig urgiert, er entkommt uns schon nicht, klaro

LG Drohne 

PS, bin mit einem Auge bei Terra Nova, ist wirklich anregend 




			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> na rob #hdann denk doch mal zu Ende & sag wann es losgeht...|kopfkrat:m


----------



## rob (26. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

da müsste man ein gewässer finden wo du als tagsekartenfischer auch in der nacht fischen darfst und es einen akzeptablen welsbestand gibt.muss mich da mal umhören!
super wäre das schon ein ab welsfischen:m:q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> da müsste man ein gewässer finden wo du als tagsekartenfischer auch in der nacht fischen darfst und es einen akzeptablen welsbestand gibt.muss mich da mal umhören!
> super wäre das schon ein ab welsfischen:m:q



na dann Fang mal an ...#6Lieber rob

Hast ja ALLE ZEIT der Welt 
bis 
2006 zur Wallersession ist ja noch was 
hin!!!:m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> da müsste man ein gewässer finden wo du als tagsekartenfischer auch in der nacht fischen darfst und es einen akzeptablen welsbestand gibt.muss mich da mal umhören!
> super wäre das schon ein ab welsfischen:m:q



& was gibt es NEUES aus Austria...?!?!?#c:m


----------



## rob (30. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

was haltet ihr davon wenn wir ende april oder anfang mai ins podelta zum ab welsfischen fahren!
wir haben da ein kleines feines günstiges camp mit 3 booten wo wir immer hinfahren.das könnten wir voll machen..d.h. max 9-10 personen wegen der boots und schlafplätze. 
da könnten wir volles programm fahren...driften,hängen,echolot,klopfen,nachtfischen....das kannst du in österrich leider nicht in dieser form.
denkt mal darüber nach!sonst gibt es bei uns einige teiche an denen wir gastkarten mit nachtfischen bekommen.fluss ist aber besser:m
lg rob


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

An wie viele Tage "tutto"
hast du denn gedacht in BELLA ITALIA!?


----------



## rob (31. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

naja ein wocherl wäre perfekt!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> naja ein wocherl wäre perfekt!




Hoffe doch sehr das ich das hinbekomme wenn der Termin steht...|kopfkrat
würd mich echt freuen mit Euch!


----------



## rob (1. September 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

ja das wäre super guido!
ich schick dir mal eine pm mit dem link vom camp.ist echt geil dort und wir werden sicher eine tolle woche haben.musst so mit 450 euros rechnen für unterkunft und boot.alles im allem sind wir mit ca 600 euros durchgekommen.eventuell nimmst du ja jemanden mit bzw deutsche boardies die mitwollen eine fahrgemeinschaft bilden.
wir kennen uns da unten mittlerweile sehr gut aus und wissen wie was wo:q vorallem der werner ist im delta eine koriphäe,der kennt jede ecke:q:m
servus rob


----------



## Dorschi (1. September 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

Mann  ich glaube, ich habe Blut geleckt! Klingt echt interessant!


----------



## fishmike (1. September 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

ist ja noch ein weilchen bis dorthin, aber mal Welsfischen, wo die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen maßigen groß ist hört sich für den Preis nicht schlecht an....
Bin echt schon frustriert nach so vielen Nächten an der Donau noch keinen guten gefangen zu haben. Bzw. den der gebissen hat gleich wieder verloren zu haben.

mfg
MICHI


----------



## posengucker (1. September 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

wir kennen uns da unten mittlerweile sehr gut aus und wissen wie was wo vorallem der werner ist im delta eine koriphäe,der kennt jede ecke 


Danke für die Blumen, aber ich werde nicht mitfahren.

Ausserdem ist es übertrieben, sonst würd ich nicht dzt. bei 1.20 Meter stehen. Haltet Euch lieber an der Harri. Wenn wer weiss, was im Gnocca geht, dann er.

Um mit jemanden 1 Woche im Boot zu verbringen, muß man seine Mitstreiter vorher gut kennen. Sonst kann es der absolute Albtraum werden!!!

Selbst eingespielte Uferangler können am Boot miteinander Probleme kriegen.

Beim Rob und beim Harri seit Ihr auch ohne mich gut aufgehoben.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (2. September 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

schade werner.ich dachte du wolltes auch mal das camp mit netten leuten voll machen.|kopfkrat und die fischlänge sagt überhapt nichts über können oder nicht können bzw wissen aus.
am kleinen boot kannst ja eh auch zu zweit..naja wie du willst.
ich seh das etwas entspannter und würde sofern leute zusammenkommen das gerne mal machen.
der soxl,richard und geko sind da eventuell auch nicht uninteressiert.
übrigens hab ich vom soxl eine sms bekommen.
der gute ist gerade am ebro und es hat gerappelt:m
193 cm wels gefangen!!! super ich freu mich für ihn und bin schon ganz gespannt was er zu erzählen hat.
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (2. September 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*



			
				Rob schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte du wolltes auch mal das camp mit netten leuten voll machen.



Ja sicher will ich das. Aber 4 Leute auf den grossen Booten  |kopfkrat .

Schaun wir mal, wie viele Leute tatsächlich mitfahren und wie die Bootseinteilung vorgenommen wird. Es ist ja noch genug Zeit, obwohl ich lieber Anfang April als Anfang Mai fahren würde. Mit Richard und Soxl könnt ich mirs schon vorstellen, da ich ja beide kenne.

Apropos Soxl: Super!!!!

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (2. September 2005)

*AW: Welsjagd*

eben werner!
zu 4 am grossen boot würd ich auch nicht machen und man kann sich ja jederzeit aufteilen.
schau mer mal ob der soxl und co auch mitwollen...eventuell können wir ja auch den gregor überredendamit sie der stecken ordentlich biegt:q
wann wir genau fahren können wir uns ja ausmachen.risiko wegen wetter werden wir sowieso immer haben.lg rob


----------

